# Seminar with Master Penfil in February...



## Master Jay S. Penfil

Some of the members of Martial Talk have contacted me about making a trip to Detroit for a seminar on forms applications. We are going  to have a seminar at my school in Wixom, Michigan on Sunday, February 17th. 

Everyone is welcome to participate, regardless of martial arts system. Everyone will be able to benefit from the material that I will be presenting. We will have all of the details worked out in a couple of week. If there is enough interest we will expand the seminar to include sessions on Friday evening and Saturday afternoon as well.

I know that Mr. Kendrowsky inquired about other things to do in Detroit during the. One of our favorite places to take out of town guests is Greek Town in the heart of Detroit The food is always awesome and the service is second to none. There are some other places that are great to visit as well, like Greenfield Village and the Henry Ford Museum. 

If you are interested, Please contact me to be added to our list.

I can be reached at: 313-377-4720
or,
masterpenfil@yahoo.com


Thank you...


Yours in Tang Soo Do,

Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO


----------



## MBuzzy

Master Penfil,

I've been talking to Exile about this for a while, so I'm definately in!  I know that UpNorthkyosa has already contacted you too.  Also, please let me know if there is ANYTHING that I can do to help organize.  There will probably be an Ohio group heading up.  

I'd definately be interested in a Saturday session as well!


----------



## terryl965

MBuzzy said:


> Master Penfil,
> 
> I've been talking to Exile about this for a while, so I'm definately in! I know that UpNorthkyosa has already contacted you too. Also, please let me know if there is ANYTHING that I can do to help organize. There will probably be an Ohio group heading up.
> 
> I'd definately be interested in a Saturday session as well!


 

Sure forget about me will yea!!!


----------



## MBuzzy

How could I EVER forget about you, Terry??  Sorry....AGAIN!  I'm really batting 100, huh?

That's kind of a long trip for you, its awesome that you're able to come up!  Will you be able to bring the family?


----------



## terryl965

MBuzzy said:


> How could I EVER forget about you, Terry?? Sorry....AGAIN! I'm really batting 100, huh?
> 
> That's kind of a long trip for you, its awesome that you're able to come up! Will you be able to bring the family?


 

I bring the family every where we go, hope they are invited as well. See you then


----------



## agemechanic03

MAN!!! Once again, another seminar that I will not be able to attend. ONE of these days I will make it to one, well, that's if I ever make it back to the states. 6 months left in Korea and 3yrs in Germany after this. Have fun guys and let me know how it goes!!!


----------



## exile

I'm definitely in on this.


----------



## Makalakumu

Yup, this is the one.  I've been meaning to get back to everyone, but the holidays caught up with me.  Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Chizikunbo

Hello SBN Penfil,
it sounds exciting! I will try my best to get there!

talk to ya soon!

take care,
--josh


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

I'm not sure who is more excited about this one... You guys or me?

I have been contacted by quite a few guys from out of state (Michigan) from other boards as well. We are going to have a great turn out...

I am hoping to have everyone set up in their hotels by 5:30pm on Friday, and at the school by 6:45pm so we can start the Friday evening session at 7:00pm.

We will start with a 2 hour session on how I teach basic hand techniques and flow into applications on all of them.

Saturday morning we will start at 10:00am with Forms and applications till 1:00pm and break for lunch.

Return in time to start the afternoon session at 2:30 and run till 6:00pm.

Saturday evening I would like us all to go to Greek Town for dinner at the "New Parthanon". The food and service are above the rest!!!

Sunday morning we will hold a final session from 10:00am to noon and get everyone on the road to the airport.

I will cover as much material as the group can comfortably handle. I will make a DVD of the weekend for everyone, and for those who are unable to attend, I will make copies available as well.

Bring your camera's as well!!!

*Terry, your family is definately welcome!!!*

This seminar is open to all ranks, and all systems. Small children will most likely get lost to some degree with this material, but if you want to bring them I don't have a problem with it. The majority of participants will be in the Black Belt ranks. I will present material that is rank appropriate for those who are under BB ranking, bur I will focus on BB material.

Please send me an email to my personal email address if you are going to attend, with an accurate number of participants that you are bringing so I can make the necessary arrangements in advance. My personal email is: masterpenfil@yahoo.com.

Thank you to everyone for your support and friendship!!!


Sincerely,


Master Jay S. Penfil

TANG SOO!!!


----------



## Tez3

agemechanic03 said:


> MAN!!! Once again, another seminar that I will not be able to attend. ONE of these days I will make it to one, well, that's if I ever make it back to the states. 6 months left in Korea and 3yrs in Germany after this. Have fun guys and let me know how it goes!!!


 
There's consolations to Germany though, Iain Abernethy does seminars there and the UK is close so you can come and play with us! You'll always be welcome at any of the Brit military MA clubs too.The Netherlands has some awsome kickboxing clubs and competitions, I have a friend who runs a MA magazine over there. 
Plus you can zip down the Autobahn and holiday in the South of France!


----------



## MBuzzy

I'm definately looking forward to it!  Although I am going to have a problem getting there before 5:30 on Friday.  I may be able to work out an arrangement to get off work early, but it will be difficult.


----------



## MBuzzy

Also, Master Penfil - will there be a mat fee for the seminar?

Can you suggest any local hotels that are close to the school?


----------



## exile

MBuzzy said:


> Also, Master Penfil - will there be a mat fee for the seminar?
> 
> Can you suggest any local hotels that are close to the school?



Yes, I was wondering the same things....


----------



## Chizikunbo

Yes, hotel suggestions would be great ;-)


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

The fee for the weekend will be $50.00/per participant.

There are a couple of hotels that are approx. 1 mile from my school. I am talking with them about special rates at this time.

I am hoping to have an update with all of the info on Monday...


Thank you,


Master Jay S.Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## mjd

I will not be attending, but I would be interested in a DVD of the clinic, please give info when it is avaialbe, ect.


----------



## exile

Master Jay S. Penfil said:


> The fee for the weekend will be $50.00/per participant.
> 
> There are a couple of hotels that are approx. 1 mile from my school. I am talking with them about special rates at this time.
> 
> I am hoping to have an update with all of the info on Monday...
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> Master Jay S.Penfil
> 
> 
> TANG SOO!!!



Fifty bucks sounds ridiculously reasonable for something like this! 

I'm lucky, I'm in a position to drive the distance in three and a half hours. I'm hoping that there will be a goodly representation of MT people at this gig, and that we'll be able to use the board to review and digest the material that JSP has planned for us. From my experience with the outstanding Combat Hapkido seminar that Drac and Father Greek put together with Gm. Pellegrini near Cleveland this past spring, and the terrific training those of us fortunate enough to be able to get to the Meet & Greet in Buffalo this past summer experienced, I've come to the conclusion that these kinds of seminars/intensive training sesssion, when well done, can provide you with months' worth of really useful, broadly applicable material at both a practical and theoretical level. And the chance it do it all in the company of fellow MTers is kind of the ultimate icing on the cake...


----------



## terryl965

Master Penfil are there any family discounts? Will need Hotel accomidations are you still trying to set that up as well?

Exile is right if it is a well done seminar than we have alot to discuss.  

When I host the MT Meet and greet here in Texas it will be a blast as well.


----------



## exile

terryl965 said:


> Master Penfil are there any family discounts? Will need Hotel accomidations are you still trying to set that up as well?
> 
> Exile is right if it is a well done seminar than we have alot to discuss.
> 
> When I host the MT Meet and greet here in Texas it will be a blast as well.



Hey Terry, are you going to do a M&G? What dates were you thinking of? I have to get my calendar cleared for that!


----------



## terryl965

exile said:


> Hey Terry, are you going to do a M&G? What dates were you thinking of? I have to get my calendar cleared for that!


 
A regional one sometime in March. I will post after the holiday and be more exact about it.


----------



## exile

terryl965 said:


> A regional one sometime in March. I will post after the holiday and be more exact about it.



Great, will keep watch for it!


----------



## terryl965

exile said:


> Great, will keep watch for it!


 

Ok will do


----------



## Makalakumu

I'm glad that so much representation from across KMA are showing up for this.  Finding the roots of where our arts came from is a large step in trying to rebuild the credability that I beleive that our arts have lost over the years.

I just got back from a very interesting experience.  I went to a regional soo bahk do tournament that was put on by my teacher's teacher who is still in the federation.  It was a great tournament.  Lots of competitors and lots of fun.  Most of the competitors were children.  Most of the adult competitors were chodan and above...and were older.  The smallest divisions were filled with adult gups.  Some had only four competitors.

My teacher's teacher had a meeting at the beginning of the tournament where he basically pointed out the style was losing kids who became adults and that it was unable to draw any young adults to it and he challenged all of the teachers there to do something to change this.  

Well, this, IMO, is something that can change it.  And I don't think that this just applies to SBD or TSD.


----------



## Miles

Been absent from the Board for a little while....

Am really looking forward to that weekend and meeting and training with other MTers from all over.

Miles


----------



## terryl965

Miles said:


> Been absent from the Board for a little while....
> 
> Am really looking forward to that weekend and meeting and training with other MTers from all over.
> 
> Miles


 

Miles it will be apleasure to meet you. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Miles

terryl965 said:


> Miles it will be apleasure to meet you. Looking forward to it.


 

The pleasure will be mine, sir!

Miles


----------



## MBuzzy

Master Penfil,

Just curious if you have an update as to local hotels?  Thank you very much!


----------



## exile

MBuzzy said:


> Master Penfil,
> 
> Just curious if you have an update as to local hotels?  Thank you very much!



Was going to ask the same thing but Craig beat me to it!


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

Greetings to all,
Sorry for the delay in getting this info to you. In the months of November and December I run gas lines to fireplaces for a local store to convert them from natural wood burning to gas-logs. This year has been busier than past years (this has been a good thing-$$$$$).

I have made arrangements with the "Crowne Plaza Hotel". The CPH is located about 1 mile from my school and has a shuttle that can transport all of you to and from.

The room rate will be $89.00/per night. 

Crowne Plaza Hotels & Resorts
27000 Sheraton Drive
Novi, MI 48377
800-713-3573
248-348-5000

Sales Mgr.- Gary Ward
gward@cpnovi.com

Are you guys familiar with the website: KICKPICKS.COM?

Stace Sanchez in the site owner and travels all over the world taking pictures of martial artists everywhere. He currently gets more than 10,000 hits a month on his site. 

Stace came to my grand opening in April, 2007 and took 138 pictures of the grand opening ceremony for me. They came out GREAT. Stace is going to do a photo shoot here at my school during the seminar weekend and will be present to shoot random shots during all of the sessions!!!

JB Jaeger teaches "Iron Wheel Fist", a Korean system in Baltimore. We had a chance to train together earlier in 2007. He is a solid practitioner with much to share. He asked me if he could teach a session during the seminar weekend. You guys will enjoy his art.

Another martial arts professional that will be joining us for the weekend is Kevin Kearns. 

Kevin Kearns is the strength and conditioning coach for UFC fighter Kenny Florian and consults with many other professional mixed martial arts fighters. Go to this web address to see a photo of Kevin and UFC Fighter, Kenny Florian: http://i9.tinypic.com/401ltf5.jpg

He holds staff positions at a number of MMA studios, including the world renowned Sityodtong studio in Somerville, MA. 

His DVD the "Burn with Kearns' 30 Minute Core Strength Workout" is distributed internationally. You can purchase the DVD at NHB Gear. 

Besides being a personal fitness coach, Kevin has been active in the martial arts for 27 years. He has studied Kempo Karate, Shotokan Karate, Pekiti-tirsia Kali, Western Boxing, Muay Thai and BJJ. To make an appointment with Kevin, contact him at 800-516-3227 or email him at kevin@burnwithkearns.com

This weekend seminar will prove to be an awesome event on ALL levels!!!

Please contact me at your earliest convenience to reserve your spot. As stated earlier, I am going to focus on Black/Blue Belt and Master/Kodanja level material, but everyone regardless of rank will be welcome.

Because we are going to work all of the material with "Partner Training", everyone will be able to follow and benefit from this seminar.

I will look forward to hearing from all of you soon,

Master Jay S. Penfil

TANG SOO!!!


----------



## MBuzzy

Just to confirm, the dates will be February 15-17, correct?


----------



## terryl965

Ok I made my resorvation anybody else.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

Yes, the dates are February 15, 16 & 17, 2008.

Terry, thank you for your support. I am looking forward to meeting and trainikng with you and your family in person!!!

Now for everyone else!!!


Yours in Tang Soo Do,

Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## MBuzzy

I'm in too - making my reservations tonight!


----------



## Miles

I will be there for at least some of the training.  I have a friend who is getting married on Saturday afternoon.  Am looking forward to training with Master Penfil again and meeting some of my MT colleagues.

Miles


----------



## terryl965

Miles said:


> I will be there for at least some of the training. I have a friend who is getting married on Saturday afternoon. Am looking forward to training with Master Penfil again and meeting some of my MT colleagues.
> 
> Miles


 
So miles you will be there Friday Saturday or Saturday Sunday? 
Looking forward to the seminar as well.


----------



## Makalakumu

I've got some bad news.  Because of some family issues, I'm not going to be able to attend in February.  I wish that I could, but it just won't be possible...


----------



## terryl965

upnorthkyosa said:


> I've got some bad news. Because of some family issues, I'm not going to be able to attend in February. I wish that I could, but it just won't be possible...


 
Sorry to hear that Upnorth but you must do what is best for the family.


----------



## exile

terryl965 said:


> Sorry to hear that Upnorth but you must do what is best for the family.



Ditto. I'm very sorry to hear about that, UpN... was looking forward to meeting you. 

Meanwhile, I've gotta make my reservation....


----------



## terryl965

exile said:


> Ditto. I'm very sorry to hear about that, UpN... was looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've gotta make my reservation....


 
Yes you do already have mine, the wife and kids


----------



## MBuzzy

That's too bad!  I was looking forward to it too....I hope everything is ok.


----------



## terryl965

MBuzzy said:


> That's too bad! I was looking forward to it too....I hope everything is ok.


 
Have you already made your resorvations yet


----------



## Makalakumu

MBuzzy said:


> That's too bad! I was looking forward to it too....I hope everything is ok.


 
Everything is positive.  Just some life changes coming up.  Some expensive changes.


----------



## MBuzzy

terryl965 said:


> Have you already made your resorvations yet


 
Yep, I'm all squared away.


----------



## MBuzzy

upnorthkyosa said:


> Everything is positive. Just some life changes coming up. Some expensive changes.


 
I understand that!  Glad to hear it is nothing bad!  I'm very used to those expensive life changes....military and all, moving every few years.


----------



## Makalakumu

Okay, now it looks like I may be able to go afterall.  Money is tight, but I'm applying for a second job, so it just might work.  If anyone wouldn't mind splitting a hotel room, PM me...


----------



## terryl965

upnorthkyosa said:


> Okay, now it looks like I may be able to go afterall. Money is tight, but I'm applying for a second job, so it just might work. If anyone wouldn't mind splitting a hotel room, PM me...


 
I would but the whole family is coming


----------



## MBuzzy

I will call the hotel tomorrow to see if I can change my room to one with two doubles instead of the King and I'll let you know....but no problem with me if you'd like to split a room.


----------



## Makalakumu

MBuzzy said:


> I will call the hotel tomorrow to see if I can change my room to one with two doubles instead of the King and I'll let you know....but no problem with me if you'd like to split a room.


 
That'd be cool.  I've got to do this on the cheap since I'm flying in.


----------



## terryl965

upnorthkyosa said:


> That'd be cool. I've got to do this on the cheap since I'm flying in.


 
Are you using Red Bull?


----------



## Makalakumu

terryl965 said:


> Are you using Red Bull?


 
Marley ... jk

I bought my plane ticket this morning, so things are looking up.  I had to mess with the dates in order to get a better deal.  Looks like I'm coming into DT on Thursday the 14th.


----------



## terryl965

upnorthkyosa said:


> Marley ... jk
> 
> I bought my plane ticket this morning, so things are looking up. I had to mess with the dates in order to get a better deal. Looks like I'm coming into DT on Thursday the 14th.


 
Upnorth we are driving in what time thursday maybe we can pick you up at the airport?


----------



## Makalakumu

I'll be flying into DTW at 4:30 pm on Thursday, February 14th.  Is there anyone who would mind picking me up?  PM me if possible.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

John,
If you need a ride from the airport I will arrange it. Either I will pick you up, or I will arrange for one of my students to pick you up.

Either way, you will be taken care of.

I am looking forward to your being here. Are you bringing anyone with you?


----------



## agemechanic03

DANG!!! I wish I was coming home at the beginning of Feb so I could come. B/C I really want to meet all of you guys. Hope you all have a blast, I'm pretty sure you will.


----------



## Makalakumu

Master Jay S. Penfil said:


> John,
> If you need a ride from the airport I will arrange it. Either I will pick you up, or I will arrange for one of my students to pick you up.
> 
> Either way, you will be taken care of.
> 
> I am looking forward to your being here. Are you bringing anyone with you?


 
Nope, its just going to be me.  None of my students could afford the airfare.  Regardless, let me know the specifics so I can plan for it.  I am so happy that I can do this...


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

John, Send me your travel itinerary. 

I will take it from there. It will most likely me me that piucks you up.

I just received word from some Tang Soo Do practitioners from New York that are driving in for the seminar. I met them earlier in 2007 at a seminar in their area. We had a great time together and I am looking forward to having them here for the seminar!!!


Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

Greetings to all:

If you have not received a registration form from me for the seminar, it is because I do not have your email address. Please send me your email address so I can forward you the PDF file with the registration form. See all of you here soon!!!


Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## TallAdam85

I am looking forward to the event but will only be able to make 1 day of it saidly


----------



## terryl965

With the state of the school and having to get out of the old place. I will be unable to attend. Sorry was really looking forward to it. As a lot of you know we have ran into alot of obsticles with the city and construction. My stidents must have a place to be and I lost some of my instructor when cleaning house.So once again sorry for not being able to make it.


----------



## MBuzzy

We'll miss you Terry


----------



## Makalakumu

Boy that stinks, Terry.  However, I do know what its like to have problems with your school.  Good luck!


----------



## Brad Dunne

Not to hijack the thread, but since Terry mentioned his schools possible relocation, I thought I'd keep my question in this thread.

Terry, what is your current status? May be coming down your way and thought I'd drop in, but I wanted to make sure where you are.


----------



## terryl965

Brad Dunne said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but since Terry mentioned his schools possible relocation, I thought I'd keep my question in this thread.
> 
> Terry, what is your current status? May be coming down your way and thought I'd drop in, but I wanted to make sure where you are.


 
I will be at my school, sorry everybody that things just did not workout for me. Next time for sure. Brad if you are in the area please look me up. If you PM me when I can meet you.


----------



## exile

As I've already mentioned to Craig, I won't be able to make it either. Am in NY instead, visiting my mother who has just undergone palliative surgery for what is probably a terminal illness... discovered only after she was hospitalized for a broken hip....


----------



## Makalakumu

Wow, that stinks, best wishes Exile.  I'm in Novi right now.  Spent the evening training with Master Penfil and his students.  It's good stuff.  Very different from the typical TSD, but good nontheless.  I look forward to seeming more at the seminar.


----------



## MBuzzy

Exile, you'll definately be missed.  Its too bad that you can't make...and the circumstances make it even worse.

I am excited to get there!  It looks like I'll be leaving Dayton at 1:00 pm or so, so I will get to Novi between 3:30 and 4:00.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

exile said:


> As I've already mentioned to Craig, I won't be able to make it either. Am in NY instead, visiting my mother who has just undergone palliative surgery for what is probably a terminal illness... discovered only after she was hospitalized for a broken hip....


 

Exile,
I hope that the doctors are able to help your mother in her time of need.

We will keep you and your family in our prayers.

Please call me when you are able to (313) 377-4720


All the best,

Master Jay S. Penfil

TANG SOO!!!


----------



## exile

Thanks for the good thoughts, folks. I appreciate them. I am extremely disappointed at not being able to go, apart from the other circumstances. But I strongly hope that there will be another chance sometime. 

Meanwhile, I am looking forward to much detailed reporting and discussion of what I believe will a great training experience when you get back....


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

Last night was the opening night for this weekends seminar!!!

There were 46 participants, and we had a great evening. 

I enjoyed having upnorthkyosa with me a day early (Thursday), as we were able to spend several hours in private training, and we were able to spend some great quality time with Soke Peter Carbone at his home learning about Okinawan martial arts history and awesome wine and grappa.

I am looking forward to getting started this morning on the two sessions on Hyung application that I have planned.

If you have the ability to make it to the seminar today or tomorrow, I will look forward to having you there!!!


Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil

TANG SOO!!!


----------



## MBuzzy

Master Penfil,

I would like to extend my extreme gratitude to you for your hospitality this weekend.  This was truly an excellent experience.  Truly "eye-opening" and I had a GREAT time.  Everyone was incredible - Master Frizzell, Master Warne, Peeler Sensei, Carbone Sensei, and everyone who trained and shared any knowledge was incredible.  I really can't say enough how much fun I had and how much I learned.  

So thank you again for everything and I hope to see you again soon!

~Craig


----------



## terryl965

MBuzzy said:


> Master Penfil,
> 
> I would like to extend my extreme gratitude to you for your hospitality this weekend. This was truly an excellent experience. Truly "eye-opening" and I had a GREAT time. Everyone was incredible - Master Frizzell, Master Warne, Peeler Sensei, Carbone Sensei, and everyone who trained and shared any knowledge was incredible. I really can't say enough how much fun I had and how much I learned.
> 
> So thank you again for everything and I hope to see you again soon!
> 
> ~Craig


 
Craig hopefully we can get a better breakdown for those of us that was not there. I really did want to attend.


----------



## MBuzzy

Definately....I'm working on it.  I owe Terry a little more detail also, I just got home at about 9:45.  I'm catching up on a few posts here and there and paying bills and such.  I'll get up a more lengthy breakdown here soon.


----------



## MBuzzy

A little better recap....If anyone has more thoughts or more to add, PLEASE feel free to jump in, there was a HUGE amount of information passed along and I am patiently waiting on the DVD to be sure I don't lose any of it.  

I arrived on Friday afternoon and went directly to the school where UpNorth and I trained with Master Dave Frizzell, who is one of Master Penfil's senior student.  Master Frizzell quickly proved himself to be an OUTSTANDING practitioner and fighter.  He worked with us on the ground a lot, some basic grappling and counters.  Then we moved into some basic form applications and discussed the difference between Korean and Japanese styles and how it affects the application.

Once everyone showed up, we started working with applications of basics.  The biggest take away for me here was that all of our techniques have value.  The basics that we do ARE NOT useless and without combat application.  Everything is there, you just have to know how to find it.  We started working with Low Block and High block.  Basically, the transition movement where the hips turn and arms cross is the block.  The low block that we normally think of is actually a strike.  This also introduced the concept of the opposite hand.  Master Frizzell and Master Penfil introduced the Idea that if your opposite hand is coming back....there's something in it.  It can be a wrist lock, a grab, a pull, many things...but that opposite hand has something in it.  

From there, we worked on some basic applications of the Hyung.  Bassai, Kicho Hyung Il Bu, Pyang Ahn Ee Dan, etc.  This spilled over into the next day a lot.  I was particularly AMAZED that we pulled 4 or 5 applications out of just the opening movement of Pyang Ahn Ee Dan, all of which were VERY effective combat applications in my opinion.  Throughout the day Saturday and Sunday, we hit more basics, a great deal of combat forms applications as well as some other style influences.  We got into some basic Wing Chun applications, like the Pok Sau and Bong sau and how it applies to what we do now.  Also an awesome session in the Korean style Iron Wheel Fist, which is a much more chinese influenced Korean style taught to us by a Buddhist disciple, Beopsa Jaeger who is learning it directly from the buddhist monks.  

Some of the biggest take aways for me...

Just how much is really there.  You can get so much out of what we already know if you know where to look.  The stuff we know is all good, it is just more deep that we generally look.  You have to be willing to find it.

The influence of other styles is a good thing.  It helps to show just how similar we all really are and really helps to show new ways to use what you already know.  THERE IS NO BAD STYLE.  If you can find a way to make something work, then do it.

Economy of movement....the stuff is already there, the economy is built in to what we know.  That transition isn't just a transition, it is a separate movement and has value as such.  If a hand comes back, it is doing something.  Dont' waste effort.....if you can get there by going straight, don't go around your body.

The concept of center.  "He who controls the Center controls the fight."  We did a lot of work with center.  Not only controlling your own, but using it manipulate your opponent's and then using this to control the center of the fight.  

There was SO much, I wish that I had the DVD to refer to now, to make this a lot more well rounded of a recap, but these are the basics of what we did in the seminar.

Now that doesn't mention the dinner at an INCREDIBLE greek restaurant, meeting Carbone Sensei, doing a wine tasting at his home, and some awesome new friendships and information sharing.  I will add more as I work with the stuff and things come back to me.


----------



## terryl965

Thanks Craig looking forward to more info. and I need to get a copy of that CD.


----------



## Errant108

MBuzzy said:


> Also an awesome session in the Korean style Iron Wheel Fist, which is a much more chinese influenced Korean style taught to us by a Buddhist disciple, Beopsa Jaeger who is learning it directly from the buddhist monks.



I'm glad you enjoyed it, bro!  It was just a brief introduction, but I hope you were able to take away something of use!  Hopefully we can get together for training soon!



MBuzzy said:


> Now that doesn't mention the dinner at an INCREDIBLE greek restaurant, meeting Carbone Sensei, doing a wine tasting at his home, and some awesome new friendships and information sharing.  I will add more as I work with the stuff and things come back to me.



That was an amazing evening, most memorable.  We are so in debt to Master Penfil & Carbone-sensei.  Crossing hands with him over dinner was an honor.  Too bad the wine interfered!


----------



## MBuzzy

Errant108 said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it, bro! It was just a brief introduction, but I hope you were able to take away something of use! Hopefully we can get together for training soon!
> 
> 
> 
> That was an amazing evening, most memorable. We are so in debt to Master Penfil & Carbone-sensei. Crossing hands with him over dinner was an honor. Too bad the wine interfered!


 
It was excellent.  My wife and I are planning a trip to visit some friends in the Baltimore and DC area later this year.  I would love to get together again to train, drink soju, and eat kimchi.  

Agree, Carbone Sensei is incredible....John and I were talking about that on the way home - you realize that we spent the evening in the presence of a living legend?.....and we drank his wine.....Incredible.  I'm planning to get up there at least once every other month.

BTW, if you haven't yet, there's a Meet and Greet area here that you can stop by to introduce yourself.  I'd also LOVE to see a post or three about your style in the KMA main forum.  I'd like to know more about it in terms of history, lineage, execution, etc.


----------



## Makalakumu

I don't have too much time to type as I am in a hostel in Waikiki right now.  The seminar was awesome.  Lots of great information.  I loved working with Master Frizell.  It's not often that you get to work with a practicioner who has actually had to put the training to work in a life or death situation.  Master Frizell is in the military and has used this training to survive in Iraq and Afghanistan.  

I'll echo, Carbone Sensei is a living legend.  I am deeply honored to have been invited into his house, his dojo, and to have the time to talk to him about kara-te origins and training.  All of this opened my eyes to a simple, pragmatic, yet dubiously obfuscated truth...

Why train your least effective weapons the most?


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

Well, the weekend came and went much too quickly, but the time spent was an awesome experience for us all...

We had martial practitioners from Tang Soo Do, Tae Kwon Do, Shotokan, Isshinryu, Gojuryu, Shorinryu, Iron Wheel Fist and Wing Chun Gung Fu there participating.

Besides me, we had sessions thru out the weekend that were taught by my senior student, Master Dave Frizzell, Master Gary Warne, Sifu Bruce Silver, Sifu JB Jager and Sensei Bobby Peeler.

Each instructor presented awesome material, and were warmly recieved and enjoyed by all.

We trained for 3 hours on Friday evening, 6 hours on Saturday, and although we were supposed to train Sunday morning from 10am to noon, everyone was so pumped up, we didn't get off of the training floor till 5:30pm.

Saturday evening we were all treated to some special time with Soke Peter Carbone and his wife Mary at their home in Northville. It was GREAT!!!

We will be doing more seminars very soon. If you are interested, send me a message with your contact info and I will see to it that you are included.

Soke Carbone is planning 2 seminars at his dojo over the next couple of months. Each of these seminars will include a couple of grand masters that he is bringing in from Okinawa. You don't want to miss these seminars...


All the best,

Master Jay S. Penfil


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

I am sure that someone of you are familiar with Stace Sanchez-*KICKPIC's.net* 

I am happy and proud to tell you that Stace and I have truly established a relationship this past year. Stace spent the past weekend at my school with us all for our February seminar to take pictures for us to document the weekend. 

At the end of the weekend I was under the impression that Stace had taked in the area of about 1000 pictures. Think about it; 1000 pictures is ALOT of pictures for one photgrapher to shoot in one weekend isn't it???

Stace just emailed me. When he got home and went thru the pictures, the final count on how many picture he shot was 2038!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stace must have the strongest trigger finger in existance... 2038 pics in 15 hours!!! WOW!!!

We will go thru them and post as many as we can later in the week.

MY MOST SINCERE AND HEARTFELT THANKS TO MY FRIEND, STACE SANCHEZ FOR ALL OF HIS SUPPORT AND TRUE FRIENDSHIP!!!


All the best,


Master Jay S. Penfil


----------



## Miles

I was only able to attend the Friday session, so I missed out on meeting Carbone Sensei.  But it was still an enjoyable and learning experience.

I didn't get a chance to meet the other MT'ers formally except for TallAdam but I did run into someone I trained with about 10 years ago which was nice.

Looking forward to the dvd!

Miles


----------



## MBuzzy

We should have done an MT role call - I don't even know who was there from the board and I just realized that...


----------



## terryl965

MBuzzy said:


> We should have done an MT role call - I don't even know who was there from the board and I just realized that...


 
Yes you should have well at the Buffalo M&G we will have to beat you down


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

In all fairness, we didn't do a formal MT Role Call, but we did start the Friday evening session by having everyone in the room introduce themselves. I thought that you guys went over to have individual discussions with each other during the evening.

Peter had to pass on being there Saturday & Sunday, but I know that John & Craig, as well as J.B. Jaeger spent some quality time at Sensei Carbone's houe and in Greek Town.

I was just at Sensei Carbone's house a couple of hours ago. We had some great conversations about the time spent with him. He was quite taken by the number of participants that came toi his home. He enjoyed the interaction with all of you very much.

In April he will be holding his next Weapons Training Camp in his new dojo. His grandmaster will be here from Okinawa. He wants to invite EVERYONE to participate. If you are interested, let me know so we can arrange for you to be here.


All the best,


Master Jay S. Penfil


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

Greetings to all,
I just finished posting close to 600 pictures from the seminar that were taken by Stace Sanchez (KICKPICS.net) on my myspace page.

If you want to view them, go to myspace.com/masterpenfil and click on the "PICS", go to the bottom of the photo album list to find them.


----------



## Makalakumu

I've had some time to ponder the seminar itself and I have some insights and a couple of questions I'd like to share.

Insight #1

Master Penfil shared with us his concepts of basics and I greatly appreciate seeing a TSD Master breaking down the traditional techniques into the applicative components in which they were constructed.  More TSD people need to see this from a high ranking individual such as Master Penfil because this is the only way that any of these technques make sense in any sort of combative way.  

With that being said, I challenge the label that we apply to these techniques.  They are not basic.  They are complicated movements that are pregnant with various meanings and I think that calling them "basic" presents an impediment towards understanding.  I beleive that Itosu Sensei intentionally designed them this way in order to obfuscate their true nature.

When discussing basics, I would like to see an honest appraisal of techniques that really are basic.  Lets look at some of the drills that we performed when studying basics.  We used ha dan mahkee, for example, and broke it into several peices.  We used two different kinds of parries, three kinds of strikes, and one joint lock.  These individual movements are basics, not ha dan mahkee.  

Approach this from a beginning student's perspective.  If you never teach and practice the peices, then you will have less of an understanding of the whole.

IMHO, its time to step out of Itosu's shadowy creation.

Insight #2

As far as the seminar structure goes, I'd like to see an underlying theme that ties together all of the elements better.  For example, when we practice "basics" perhaps it would be better to practice the "basics" in a single form.  This would have been especially important friday night because we had so many practicioners from other arts there, a little more focus could have allowed for more elaboration based on personal experience.

This increased focus could, conceivably, traverse the entire weekend.  Think about how powerful it would be to spend the entire weekend on the applications of one form.  The depth that this would portray would really open a participants eyes to the real depth of TSD hyungs.  Further, I think the amount of redundancy in all of our hyung is such that participants would naturally see analogues in other hyung.  

The light from this intense spotlight would filter into the other areas of the TSD curriculum.

Insight #3

This insight regards Master Penfil himself.  I found him to be a very professional and class individual who is extremely knowledgable about not only TSD technique, but also of other entirely different families of karate.  I had the opportunity to speak with Master Penfil at length private and train with him privately and I can tell you first hand that he really knows what he is talking about.

I felt a lot of brotherhood with him because I felt that I had finally found someone who viewed TSD like I did.  Yes, we approach application from different angles, but I really enjoyed the new perspective that he provided me.  

Master Penfil is probably unique within the TSD community, being a high ranking individual and veiwing the art in this way.  Do not waste any opportunity to train with him, especially if you only have ever seen the kicho, hyung, and deh ryun TSD.

Questions

1.  Now that we know this stuff is embedded in our practice, what are we going to do about it?

2.  This one is for Master Penfil.  When a beginning student walks into your dojang, what are the unifying objectives that you want them to be aware of by the end of that class?


----------



## JWLuiza

MBuzzy said:


> It was excellent. My wife and I are planning a trip to visit some friends in the Baltimore and DC area later this year. I would love to get together again to train, drink soju, and eat kimchi.
> 
> Agree, Carbone Sensei is incredible....John and I were talking about that on the way home - you realize that we spent the evening in the presence of a living legend?.....and we drank his wine.....Incredible. I'm planning to get up there at least once every other month.
> 
> BTW, if you haven't yet, there's a Meet and Greet area here that you can stop by to introduce yourself. I'd also LOVE to see a post or three about your style in the KMA main forum. I'd like to know more about it in terms of history, lineage, execution, etc.


 
When are you comign to the Baltimore/DC area?  I'm nearer DC that Errant108...  We have an open Friday night workout that I could probably get you guys into.  Or maybe a Sat workout.....


----------



## Errant108

upnorthkyosa said:


> 1.  Now that we know this stuff is embedded in our practice, what are we going to do about it?



The issue at hand here is that the "basics" aren't, as you said. Hyung are a tool for preserving a curriculum in a situation where you cannot or do not wish to preserve said curriculum via the written world.

If a given movement (and I'm just pulling this out of my ***, not actually providing bunhae for a technique) such as a low block is actually slipping and parrying a punch before responding with your own strike, then that's not basic. Its a curriculum. You have to provide the lesson plan.

The first technique in that series is slipping a punch So you first have to learn how to throw said punch. That's a basic. Drill throwing that punch on pads. Drill it with a partner. Put on gloves and head gear, work throwing that punch with footwork, working on your accuracy. Now that you know how to throw that punch, you can begin working on slipping it. Partner up, drill statically to get the gross motion. Add footwork and spontaniety in the attack's timing. Work in the parry, and see how you have to adjust your footwork and distancing if you intend to make contact with your opponent versus just getting out of the way. Now, work in the counter attack. Build on the timing, distancing, and footwork you've already learned. Learn how to weigh the benefits of slipping & countering versus parrying & countering. See what works best for you.

That's basics.

So, rather than look at learning how to "perform" a technique, we need to move toward an overall curriculum based first on attribute development, and then tool development.  In the above example, one needs to first gain the ability to judge distance, speed, and acquire a target to learn how to throw that first punch.  Learning how to move and hit becomes more of a priority than learning how to throw that picture perfect lunge or reverse punch.  Reaction time becomes key in learning how to evade and counter attacks, rather than static "blocking".


----------



## Errant108

JWLuiza said:


> When are you comign to the Baltimore/DC area?  I'm nearer DC that Errant108...  We have an open Friday night workout that I could probably get you guys into.  Or maybe a Sat workout.....




What, I don't get an invite?


----------



## Makalakumu

Errant108 said:


> The issue at hand here is that the "basics" aren't, as you said. Hyung are a tool for preserving a curriculum in a situation where you cannot or do not wish to preserve said curriculum via the written world.
> 
> If a given movement (and I'm just pulling this out of my ***, not actually providing bunhae for a technique) such as a low block is actually slipping and parrying a punch before responding with your own strike, then that's not basic. Its a curriculum. You have to provide the lesson plan.
> 
> The first technique in that series is slipping a punch So you first have to learn how to throw said punch. That's a basic. Drill throwing that punch on pads. Drill it with a partner. Put on gloves and head gear, work throwing that punch with footwork, working on your accuracy. Now that you know how to throw that punch, you can begin working on slipping it. Partner up, drill statically to get the gross motion. Add footwork and spontaniety in the attack's timing. Work in the parry, and see how you have to adjust your footwork and distancing if you intend to make contact with your opponent versus just getting out of the way. Now, work in the counter attack. Build on the timing, distancing, and footwork you've already learned. Learn how to weigh the benefits of slipping & countering versus parrying & countering. See what works best for you.
> 
> That's basics.
> 
> So, rather than look at learning how to "perform" a technique, we need to move toward an overall curriculum based first on attribute development, and then tool development. In the above example, one needs to first gain the ability to judge distance, speed, and acquire a target to learn how to throw that first punch. Learning how to move and hit becomes more of a priority than learning how to throw that picture perfect lunge or reverse punch. Reaction time becomes key in learning how to evade and counter attacks, rather than static "blocking".


 
You may find this of interest...

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59916


----------



## MBuzzy

Errant108 said:


> The first technique in that series is slipping a punch So you first have to learn how to throw said punch. That's a basic. Drill throwing that punch on pads. Drill it with a partner. Put on gloves and head gear, work throwing that punch with footwork, working on your accuracy. Now that you know how to throw that punch, you can begin working on slipping it. Partner up, drill statically to get the gross motion. Add footwork and spontaniety in the attack's timing. Work in the parry, and see how you have to adjust your footwork and distancing if you intend to make contact with your opponent versus just getting out of the way. Now, work in the counter attack. Build on the timing, distancing, and footwork you've already learned. Learn how to weigh the benefits of slipping & countering versus parrying & countering. See what works best for you.


 
This is basically a list of the things that I dont' think that we do enough in most TSD schools.  I feel that a class with no partnering and working on applying technique needs it!


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

For those of you who are interested, Soke Peter Carbone's next training camp will be April 11, 12 & 13 at his new dojo!!!

For those of you who attended my February seminar and had the chance to meet Soke Carbone, you have a good idea of what the quality of the material will be. For those who were not here, You will want to find out first hand.


If you are interented in attending, contact me right away to get registered.


All the best, 


Master Jay S. Penfil


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

This weekend is the main event!!!

Soke Carbone's Weapon's Training Camp starts on Friday evening. If you are interested, contact me "ASAP"...


All the best,

Master Jay S. Penfil


----------



## tsdmgk1336

Hello there Master Penfil,,


     I hope your training with Master carbon was a success. I haven't heard from you in a while. I'm currently reading a book called The way of the Kata. Whats your opinion on this book?


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

It is a good book... I recieved it as a gift about 3 years ago.

Shihan-Te is a great book as well. Darryl Craig has written many great books. I am currently reading his book; "IAI - The Art of Drawing the Sword". It is a great introductory source for anyone that is interested in the Japanese Sword.

Sensei Carbone is doing well. The training camp was a huge success. We will have the official grand opening of the new dojo in May. His instructor, Nakamoto Soke will be here from Okinawan for the event and will stay here for 3 weeks to train us. I am lookoing forward to the time that we will be able to spend together.

All the best,


Master Jay S. Penfil


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

This weekend Sensei Peter Carbone is bringing in his grandmaster from Okinawa. His name is Nakamoto, Kiichi. He is 82 years old and currently the senior Grandmaster in Okinawa.

Ryukyunote WeaponsSociety
Grand Openind
USA-Okinawa Honbu Dojo
8586 Napier Rd.
Northville, MI 48168
248-347-7665
carbonesan@sbcglobal.net

May 17 & 18

*Seminars and Demonstrations*

Rare visit, Director from Okinawa
*10th Degree Grand Master Nakamoto, Kiichi*
*Historical Family, Royal Body Guards of the Ryukyu Kings*

Last formal student of Gojuryu founder Chogun Miyagi

$125.00/per participant
(includes Saturday evening Bar-B-Que, Pig Roast)


For mor info please contact me at your earliest convenience!!!​


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

We ar ein the process of setting a date for a seminar that will be held here at my school with my senior student, Master Dave frizzell. Master Frizzell will be here in Michigan for a couple of weeks of R&R from the Army in the middle of July. As soon as he knows trhe exact dates we will finalize the seminar date. It will be a one day program, and for those of you that were here with us in february, you know how much energy and value Master Frizzell brings to the table with him!!!

I will post as soon as we are set.


----------

